# Dead alien body found in UFO hotspot Russia - Video



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

A video has been spread over the internet about this and I found the news earlier about it:



> A supposed ?dead alien body? was reportedly found in a UFO hot spot in Russia, as shown in the video below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





For the ones who wish to see the video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMGatrWkG2c&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sora (Apr 18, 2011)

holy shit wtf did i just watch


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Question is, can this actually be true or not?


----------



## blackbird (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Is that a serious question? 

It's amazing how strikingly it resembles our stereotype.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 18, 2011)

looks like something already ate its eyes

lol nature

pretty soon the alien dna will merge with some random crow's stomach and it'll evolve into some new mutant species of alien supercrow

they'll have reached the point of global saturation within 3 months, tops


----------



## Ultra (Apr 18, 2011)

Where's the crashed UFO?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course it is a serious question.

I guess like 95% of world population will always be cynical about the exitance of other life forms outside our planet until those said lifeforms actually decide to show up on Earth at a global scale phenomenom whether it would be an invasion or just a truce for peace.

Until then people will keep ignoring that possibility as if they just want to hide that fear and pretend nothing happened.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks like our stereotypical alien, but real.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

It is a way smaller compared to a human being.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> It is a way smaller compared to a human being.


Hmmm...Maybe it was a child?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lets wait till _Fact or Faked_ checks it out before ruling anything.


----------



## krazyefra (Apr 18, 2011)

I smell fake. It's like the guy is being too casual about "finding a dead alien".


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Am I the only one not surprised by this? Many gouvernments and UFO hotspots such as Area 51 must have tons of them.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 18, 2011)

ET has returned.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

FairyLaw said:


> ET has returned.


 [YOUTUBE]n9gNQimjs0A[/YOUTUBE]

skip to 1:47


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Of course it is a serious question.
> 
> I guess like 95% of world population will always be cynical about the exitance of other life forms outside our planet until those said lifeforms actually decide to show up on Earth at a global scale phenomenom whether it would be an invasion or just a truce for peace.
> 
> Until then people will keep ignoring that possibility as if they just want to hide that fear and pretend nothing happened.


I think aleins could exist out there and I still call bullshit on this.  What's more likely?

That this is some sort of alien that had to travel the stars to get here only to die, or that this is something fom earth?

It looks ridiculously tiny and is more likely to be an animal of some sort.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 18, 2011)

> ... graphic content that viewers may not appreciate, especially minors.


Minors appreciate "graphic content" more than just about everybody else.

Anyway; extraordinary claims, extraordinary evidence. A video simply isn't enough.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course people think. They all think. They are just too scared to face it, so they act nothing is true and call it a cool story.

I know how it happens because I've wasted more time than I ever wanted trying to argue with people that might be too scared to face a possible daunting reality.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe **


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> That this is some sort of alien that had to travel the stars to get here only to die, or that this is something fom earth?



Did you bother reading the paper referring to a land crash?

I guess you did not.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 18, 2011)

FairyLaw said:


> ET has returned.



lolol. thats funny. also, maybe people got the "stereotypical alien" from seeing one in real life or something. this might be real! i cant make out the face though. however, as someone said before, that the guy videotaping it sounds too casual about finding an alien. i agree. i would be freaked out of my witts!! and then i would wonder, "God! what else did you make? what else is there that we dont know?!"


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> lolol. thats funny. also, maybe people got the "stereotypical alien" from seeing one in real life or something. this might be real! i cant make out the face though. however, as someone said before, that the guy videotaping it sounds too casual about finding an alien. i agree. i would be freaked out of my witts!! and then i would wonder, "God! what else did you make? what else is there that we dont know?!"



Did you read the part where he said they saw the thing 4 days before and only then were brave enough to capture it on video?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 18, 2011)

So what?

The object that "crashed" could have been anything.  Eyewitness testimony is the worst kind of testimony since people are quite fallible.

If it had been caught on tape or something I'd be more impressed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> So what?
> 
> The object that "crashed" could have been anything. Eyewitness testimony is the worst kind of testimony since people are quite fallible.
> 
> If it had been caught on tape or something I'd be more impressed.


 I sorta agree.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

If it was recorded it would be "nice graphics bro" instead.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Did you read the part where he said they saw the thing 4 days before and only then were brave enough to capture it on video?



what? what are you talking about? i didnt see anything about that in the original post. although, i didnt follow the link...


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Of course people think. They all think. They are just too scared to face it, so they act nothing is true and call it a cool story.
> 
> I know how it happens because I've wasted more time than I ever wanted trying to argue with people that might be too scared to face a possible daunting reality.


The other side of this coin is that those too eager to believe are loath to accept a _mundane_ reality.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Of course people think. They all think. They are just too scared to face it, so they act nothing is true and call it a cool story.
> 
> I know how it happens because I've wasted more time than I ever wanted trying to argue with people that might be too scared to face a possible daunting reality.



Oh the convenience. Of course anyone who disagrees with you is just too scared to face reality, you brave, brave person.

There's nothing scary about aliens visiting earth, but there's something highly implausible about a species that mastered intergalactic travel only to crash and die on some backwater planet.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe I'm looking at it out of perspective or something. First they show the Russian man, looking normal size, but when they pan to the alien body.... it looks like he's under part of a tree, and it looks like he's about 8 inches tall, like an action figure. 

I know he's at a distance in the snow and stuff, but unless that thing that looks like a broken tree is the size of a giant redwood, the "alien" seems tiny tiny


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Oh the convenience. Of course anyone who disagrees with you is just too scared to face reality, you brave, brave person.
> 
> *There's nothing scary about aliens visiting earth*, but there's something highly implausible about a species that mastered intergalactic travel only to crash and die on some backwater planet.


 Ever saw Independance Day or Close Ecounters?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 18, 2011)

Will this "inspire" a Russian version of ET ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Will this "inspire" a Russian version of ET ?


Meh, E.T wasn't that fascinating.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2011)

> I guess like 95% of world population will always be cynical about the exitance of other life forms outside our planet until those said lifeforms actually decide to show up on Earth at a global scale phenomenom whether it would be an invasion or just a truce for peace.



I believe in life forms that exist outiside of Earth. I'm just very skeptical that any forms of intelligent life have yet to reach us. If said lifeforms have already had the ability to come here, and they were hostile, we wouldn't be here to talk about it.
If aliens really are reaching Earth, it must have been for some while now. I highly doubt that they are hostile if they really are here - meaning we don't have much to be worried about unless they start boasting about their penis sizes.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 18, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Ever saw Independance Day or Close Ecounters?



Yes, but some works of fiction don't make the idea of aliens visiting earth any more scary than The Birds made actual birds scary. If there actually was a species that is so much more developed than us and managed to bend the laws of physics, I'd most certainly welcome them and offer anything earth has to give in exchange for their knowledge.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 18, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Meh, E.T wasn't that fascinating.



I never really liked it, either....

It came out before I was born....and my parents made me watch it in the VCR version when they went through a "memory lane" moment as they were muttering when they first saw this while still dating !!!!


----------



## Kenju (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh great, now that an alien has died on our planet, that race will come to our planet and kick our asses.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like swamp gas to me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> Oh great, now that an alien has died on our planet, that race will come to our planet and kick our asses.


 Judging by the video, they are only 2 feet so...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

its so tiny


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> its so tiny


 That's what your girlfriend said.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 18, 2011)

i'll watch in the morning.

I'll be too shit scared to sleep otherwise.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> its so tiny



A tiny model is easier to make then a bigger one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2011)

To me this is a fake.   Like others have mentioned the Russians are a bit too casual, and even though its claimed it took them a while to gain the courage to record, begs the question who dug it up?

Second, the alien is really small, looks like its about 1 meter long.    

Third, look at the body.  Its redder than the head and the way its stops like a sunbather's bikini tan is strange too.

Fourth, the leg was torn off but it looks fresh for something thats been exposed to the weather for days.


So I can't help but to think it is indeed a fake.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

So its 12 inches long like the alien? not bad


----------



## Goom (Apr 18, 2011)

I call BS, if this was real the video would have been pulled from all websites by government agencies by now.  Agencies would have also seized the body as well.


----------



## gtw1983 (Apr 18, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Oh the convenience. Of course anyone who disagrees with you is just too scared to face reality, you brave, brave person.
> 
> *There's nothing scary about aliens visiting earth, but there's something highly implausible about a species that mastered intergalactic travel only to crash and die on some backwater planet.*



Whats implausible about it?
You read about the crash a month earlier didn't you? Accidents happen,and being a highly intelligent race doesn't make you immortal or invincible.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought this was already proven hoax.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

There are hundreds of these vids on Youtube, let's move along.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

so this video source, yeah, has this video in the same ballpark area.



like, this is not a credible source loloolk


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Apr 18, 2011)

If their tech is so advanced why do their planes always crash on our planet...


----------



## OutlawJohn (Apr 18, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Yes, but some works of fiction don't make the idea of aliens visiting earth any more scary than The Birds made actual birds scary. If there actually was a species that is so much more developed than us and managed to bend the laws of physics, I'd most certainly welcome them and offer anything earth has to give in exchange for their knowledge.



As much as I agree that I would be happy to give them anything they wanted in exchange for their knowledge, history shows us that when superior cultures, meet inferior cultures, the result is usually not very pretty. While we can't assume that alien species would have the same human faults, there's nothing to say they wouldn't.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 18, 2011)

It's probably real, but people are not ready to believe yet.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2011)

> It's *probably* real, but people are not ready to believe yet.



Why is that?


----------



## Toast Man123 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Why is that?



Why is it not?


----------



## Xerces (Apr 18, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Why is that?



How would _military personal_ get word of some small town 'hoax', and more importantly why would they rush to the scene. 

Secondly, why would anyone spend hours and large sums of money making a replica, life-like alien just to stir up some views on Youtube. It just does not add up. 

People will always think its a 'hoax', or 'not real' because they don't want to believe it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep that's definitely fachrul


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 18, 2011)

gtw1983 said:


> Whats implausible about it?
> You read about the crash a month earlier didn't you? Accidents happen,and being a highly intelligent race doesn't make you immortal or invincible.



What crash? They've mastered intergalactic travel and have probably visited thousands or millions of planets. Seems improbable for them to crash on this one. It seems even more improbable that there'd be only one of them in a space ship, whose body remains completely intact, yet there's no sign of any space ship.



OutlawJohn said:


> As much as I agree that I would be happy to give them anything they wanted in exchange for their knowledge, history shows us that when superior cultures, meet inferior cultures, the result is usually not very pretty. While we can't assume that alien species would have the same human faults, there's nothing to say they wouldn't.



We could wipe out our own race ten times over with our technology and those aliens would have to be centuries ahead of us. If they had any intention of hostility, we'd all be dead by now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Why is it not?


 Why is that?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Why is that?



Why is it not that?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 18, 2011)

Xerces said:


> How would _military personal_ get word of some small town 'hoax', and more importantly why would they rush to the scene.
> 
> Secondly, why would anyone spend hours and large sums of money making a replica, life-like alien just to stir up some views on Youtube. It just does not add up.
> 
> People will always think its a 'hoax', or 'not real' because they don't want to believe it.



Somebody already did exactly what you described. So your point is weak because people will do anything for whatever reason. If it were real it definitely wouldn't be handled like this.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooohhhh.....coool. 


We're gonna die.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

lets just get to the point.

WHY WOULD YOU LEAVE ME BABY I DIDNT WANT TO HURT YOU!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2011)

The uploader also made a badly edited video . not trusted


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Easy enough to fake.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 18, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> The uploader also made a badly edited video . not trusted



Yeah they would waste time preparing a plausible realistic rellica and a whole set up like this to end up making a badly edited video that would totally outbust their plans.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 18, 2011)

> We could wipe out our own race ten times over with our technology and  those aliens would have to be centuries ahead of us. If they had any  intention of hostility, we'd all be dead by now.


Seriously this.

I can think of at least 5 ways I could kill off our whole species with advanced technology that would be undetectable till it's to late or unstoppable by us.

The first of which would simply be nanotechnology.  ((Of which I can think of at least 5 more way to use.))

The second would be a relativistic projectile.

The third of which would be a bombardment by either regular comets......or ones that have been modified to be made mostly of alkali metals ((It would both be a nasty explosion or tidal wave AND you'd get chemical burns from it.)) oir make the comet out of a radioactive chunk of uranium.

The fourth would simply be to park your ships in orbit and just start picking us off one by one with multi terrawatt lasers.

The fifth would be to put a giant orbital shade in front of the sun and put the earth into a deep freeze.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not referring to this video


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2011)

> Secondly, why would anyone spend hours and large sums of money making a replica, life-like alien just to stir up some views on Youtube. It just does not add up.



I stopped here.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

nah dude, jesus has made a shield to protect earth from outside aggression. its a megashield using 3x the normal amount of spirit blocks heaven uses.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Seriously this.
> 
> I can think of at least 5 ways I could kill off our whole species with advanced technology that would be undetectable till it's to late or unstoppable by us.
> 
> ...


Someone has read Tim, Defender of the Earth!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 18, 2011)

Seems kinda cool. Wonder what scientists will learn from it...


----------



## gtw1983 (Apr 18, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> What crash? They've mastered intergalactic travel and have probably visited thousands or millions of planets. Seems improbable for them to crash on this one. It seems even more improbable that there'd be only one of them in a space ship, whose body remains completely intact, yet there's no sign of any space ship.



Maybe just like how spaceship challenger and our own spaceships went on many successful missions,before having a single fatal accident.

Once again being highly advanced and intelligent doesn't equate to being infallible or invincible.Maybe they encountered something here they didn't expect and it caused a crash.

Read the story with the video.This was supposedly a big story in Russia,but was almost unheard of in the West.Govenrment officials apparently covered up the area after the crash so that would probably explain why no one found parts of the ship.

And as for the alien,perhaps he escaped merely wounded and eluded the government agents.Maybe he died from his wounds,from the elements,or was attacked by wild animals.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like an aborted fetus.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

Our universe is actually the plot to Star Ocean 3: till the end of time.

You didnt hear it from me


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 18, 2011)

And why is the alien nekkid? Aliens don't wear clothes?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> And why is the alien nekkid? Aliens don't wear clothes?



last time i checked, why should things wear clothes when they arent around the rest of their species for many years?


----------



## xpeed (Apr 18, 2011)

reminds me of Men in Black.


----------



## Ultra (Apr 18, 2011)

Why are there so many retards in this thread?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

you're one of them, apprentice


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 18, 2011)

gtw1983 said:


> Maybe just like how spaceship challenger and our own spaceships went on many successful missions,before having a single fatal accident.



We have only been to the moon, that's hardly more than walking into your backyard in galactical terms. These guys would have visited planets that are hundreds of light years away from their own. There's something highly improbable about them crash landing here and even then you should think that there would be some safety measures that prevent them from dying on impact.



> Once again being highly advanced and intelligent doesn't equate to being infallible or invincible.Maybe they encountered something here they didn't expect and it caused a crash.



I'm not saying it's impossible, just improbable and easily faked. If we believed every such story, then then aliens must have sent hundreds of space ships here that all crashed for ominous reasons.



> Read the story with the video.This was supposedly a big story in Russia,but was almost unheard of in the West.Govenrment officials apparently covered up the area after the crash so that would probably explain why no one found parts of the ship.
> 
> And as for the alien,perhaps he escaped merely wounded and eluded the government agents.Maybe he died from his wounds,from the elements,or was attacked by wild animals.



Yes, I'm sure there's a nice fairy tale accompanying the story, but the facts remain. Nothing is found, there's no reason for the Russians to cover things up (apparently this constitutes an argument for many here, that's why I bring it up), it can easily be faked, there's absolutely no indication that it's extraterrestrial, there have been hundreds of similar stories.

All in all we have no reliable evidence for any of this. I mean there are countless hoaxes of people finding aliens or alien ships crashing here, but apparently not one of those aliens thinks it might be time to contact us humans. They're just perfectly content with sending more ships to crash here and occasionally abducting drunk conspiracy nuts and shoving probes up their asses. These wild hypotheses would be an insult to any advanced civilization.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> last time i checked, why should things wear clothes when they arent around the rest of their species for many years?



How do you know he wasn't around his species for years? Maybe he flew home on weekends. Besides that, it gets very cold in Russia. Little tiny aliens should come prepared 

How come some crows or something didn't fly down and eat the body?  It's supposed to have been there a few days. They like dead stuff


----------



## Ultra (Apr 18, 2011)

"Derp aliens exist look there's proof right there it's undoubtably an extraterrestrial lifeform and saying otherwise means you're in denyle lol".

I think a species capable of traveling through space much much more effeciently than we could wouldn't leave evidence of their existance to us like this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

everyone has in their mind that aliens are some sort of godly beings who dont fuck up.

then it must be true, aliens are perfection


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> How do you know he wasn't around his species for years? Maybe he flew home on weekends. Besides that, it gets very cold in Russia. Little tiny aliens should come prepared
> 
> How come some crows or something didn't fly down and eat the body?  It's supposed to have been there a few days. They like dead stuff



because i am a tiny little alien, from the planet QQQuebyuez.

Barely got past the spirit shield jesus put up, its what actually made this guy crash land, his name was MMMike.

His funeral is in 4 days


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 18, 2011)

The presence of red blood (as seen from the video) would show that this creature, if real, utilized Hemoglobin to transport oxygen around it's body for aerobic respiration. To that end, it would be quite the stretch that an alien life-form would follow our path of evolution so closely...


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 18, 2011)

^ To be fair, given that we're talking about xenobiology here, there could be any number of alien biochemical mechanisms which could make their blood red.

Ketchup for example



Mintaka said:


> Seriously this.
> 
> I can think of at least 5 ways I could kill off our whole species with advanced technology that would be undetectable till it's to late or unstoppable by us.
> 
> ...


Every time you post I become more certain that you're some sort of supervillain.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 18, 2011)

Azhra said:


> ^ Is that a serious question?
> 
> It's amazing how strikingly it resembles our stereotype.


This.

It looks way to similar to what Aliens are usually thought of as looking like. 

I personally think It's a hoax but I could be wrong.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 18, 2011)

why is it that aliens always lack some genitalia


----------



## Momoka (Apr 19, 2011)

And like all alien news, I'm skeptical about this one too.


----------



## Syed (Apr 19, 2011)

Fake. I mean come on the aliens happen to look like the way we portray extraterrestrial life forms?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe.


----------



## hyakku (Apr 19, 2011)

No idea about this either way, but I have a problem with the fallacious, "Oh aliens have mastered intergalactic travel why would they crash here" argument people use. 

This. Is. Stupid. As. Fuck. I don't know or care whether aliens exist, but if they did, how does their possession of intergalactic travel suddenly assume that they have not only mastered it, but have already been to many other places in the universe? This is based on the assumption that for some reason we are late to the party intergalactically or something. This holds no more merit that any other suggestions. For any suggestion that aliens have mastered ways to pinpoint where they land, there are many other (and I believe alot more plausible) reasons to suggest that they may not have. 

They could be traveling for the first time in search of a suitable planet for something, and, like us, still have to avoid natural disasters and may not find every planet hospitable. Crash landing could be just fucking that, an accidental landing. If we're dealing with the first alien christopher columbus and they tell him, "Hey man, we have no idea where this may put you, but you should be able to get back with this, good luck see you in a few" and they fire him off into some wormhole nonsense and he comes off here it's likely he could land.

This shit sounds stupid, but when people are arguing about fucking aliens I hate when they try to use some dumbass unreasonable "reasonable" theory of why aliens could never crash land "here of all places." There is 0 percent more credibility in the suggestion that aliens are masters of intergalactic travel than there is that they are beings that happened upon a random fucking TARDIS in their desert.


----------



## Xion (Apr 19, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Hmmm...Maybe it was a child?



Typical teenager, stealing the parents' vehicle and crashlanding on a foreign planet.


----------



## abcd (Apr 19, 2011)

hyakku said:


> No idea about this either way, but I have a problem with the fallacious, "Oh aliens have mastered intergalactic travel why would they crash here" argument people use.
> 
> This. Is. Stupid. As. Fuck. I don't know or care whether aliens exist, but if they did, how does their possession of intergalactic travel suddenly assume that they have not only mastered it, but have already been to many other places in the universe? This is based on the assumption that for some reason we are late to the party intergalactically or something. This holds no more merit that any other suggestions. For any suggestion that aliens have mastered ways to pinpoint where they land, there are many other (and I believe alot more plausible) reasons to suggest that they may not have.
> 
> ...



If we believe in alien crashes then there must be around 100 alien space ships crashing in the last 2 years (go to alien news web)... Thats a bad probability for any life form.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 19, 2011)

That's not an Alien. That's a woman who got out of the kitchen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2011)

Fake.. not enough fuss..


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 19, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Hmmm...Maybe it was a child?



Thats what happens when the kid takes that car without asking


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 19, 2011)

Ironic that this video was uploaded after this, and this 'memo' turned out to be a hoax too: 



I smell fake.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 19, 2011)

Better plant a gun on him, just to be safe...


----------



## kakashi4ever (Apr 19, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> That's not an Alien. That's a woman who got out of the kitchen.



I wonder when will you ever get a series post  .


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 19, 2011)

well that's easy to fake and if its real i think Spetznaz agents would be all over the place


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2011)

Fake. Whenever I see an alien body in the form of the generic alien then I automatically think fake.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 19, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> why is it that aliens always lack some genitalia



Didn't know you were into that sort of thing?


----------



## Soul (Apr 19, 2011)

krazyefra said:


> I smell fake. It's like the guy is being too casual about "finding a dead alien".



It's Russia. What did you expected?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 19, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> And why is the alien nekkid? Aliens don't wear clothes?



Maybe it was a nudist


----------



## Evil (Apr 19, 2011)

hyakku said:


> This. Is. Stupid. As. Fuck. I don't know or care whether aliens exist, but if they did, how does their possession of intergalactic travel suddenly assume that they have not only mastered it, but have already been to many other places in the universe?



Because use of such technology would require practice, and it's more likely that an advanced civilization would spend time perfecting their technology than just jumping in a ship and using FTL travel to another solar system where they have absolutely no back up. 



hyakku said:


> This is based on the assumption that for some reason we are late to the party intergalactically or something. This holds no more merit that any other suggestions. For any suggestion that aliens have mastered ways to pinpoint where they land, there are many other (and I believe alot more plausible) reasons to suggest that they may not have.



Actually, there are no better reasons to believe that.

Right now, we can hit Mars from the earth with fairly good accuracy. It stands to reason that a species with technology that is so advanced that they can perform intergalactic travel would have even better accuracy. On top of that they would have superior physical models of the universe, and computers with a greater accuracy giving them better predictive abilities.



hyakku said:


> They could be traveling for the first time in search of a suitable planet for something, and, like us, still have to avoid natural disasters and may not find every planet hospitable. Crash landing could be just fucking that, an accidental landing. If we're dealing with the first alien christopher columbus and they tell him, "Hey man, we have no idea where this may put you, but you should be able to get back with this, good luck see you in a few" and they fire him off into some wormhole nonsense and he comes off here it's likely he could land.



That is incredibly unlikely, unless this was the closest planet to them. On top of that, they would be more likely to travel to uninhabited planets in their solar system or near their solar system before making a jump to a distant one like ours. 

Plus, what kind of idiot civilization would just randomly fire one of their own men into a wormhole when they don't even know what will happen? Do you think someone at NASA would do such an asinine thing? No, of course not, because that's fucking retarded. 

We send out probes, like the Mars rover to make a survey.

If we were going to find something crashed on earth, it would be a probe, not an Alien body. 



hyakku said:


> This shit sounds stupid, but when people are arguing about fucking aliens I hate when they try to use some dumbass unreasonable "reasonable" theory of why aliens could never crash land "here of all places." There is 0 percent more credibility in the suggestion that aliens are masters of intergalactic travel than there is that they are beings that happened upon a random fucking TARDIS in their desert.



What's unreasonable is suggesting that a highly advanced civilization, capable of interstellar travel left one of their dead on a planet. Despite possessing technology that far surpasses anything we can conceive of.

Interstellar travel isn't just about being able to jump from one place to another, their are hundreds of different technologies that would have to advance for such a thing to be possible.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2011)

Dammit, I can't open the video at work. Will have to wait until I get home.  I wanted to see a dead alien... aww, nuts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a mutated chicken.


Anyway, are we supposed to believe that a race of super-advanced beings can learn how to travel at FTL speeds, but can't invent a decent jacket to stave off the cold?


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> looks like something already ate its eyes
> 
> lol nature
> 
> ...



You fail biology forever. 

We digest foreign DNA all the time, doesn't mean that you grow wheat on your head.

Even as a joke that is fail. 



OutlawJohn said:


> As much as I agree that I would be happy to give them anything they wanted in exchange for their knowledge, history shows us that when *superior cultures, meet inferior cultures,* the result is usually not very pretty. While we can't assume that alien species would have the same human faults, there's nothing to say they wouldn't.



RACIST!! 



Xerces said:


> How would _military personal_ get word of some small town 'hoax', and more importantly why would they rush to the scene.



The US government once paid a bunch of "psychics" for 20 years to ensure their help in the Cold War.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh look, its a shiny wet body of our stereotypical alien image 

And the witnesses seem to be totally unperturbed about it


----------



## emROARS (Apr 19, 2011)

Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to reply to this but it made me laugh how you're telling him about alien lifeforms when you have a dr who set. 

+ reps for you.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone who believes OP probably believes this is true too :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up5jmbSjWkw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2011)

Dead alien? I hope they picked it up...that's good eating.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dead alien? I hope they picked it up...that's good eating.



His skin looks like raw octopus. Looks yummy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2011)

Adagio said:


> His skin looks like raw octopus. Looks yummy.


Nah you have to beer batter and fry them first. You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd try to fuck it first. It could feel good.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2011)

Adagio said:


> His skin looks like raw octopus. Looks yummy.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dead alien? I hope they picked it up...that's good eating.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd try to fuck it first. It could feel good.



What the hell...


----------



## Evil (Apr 19, 2011)

Raiden said:


> What the hell...



After seeing all that, how could anyone believe that an Advanced Alien race would leave one of their dead behind to be eaten or sodomized by a primitive race such as ourselves.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2011)

Evil said:


> After seeing all that, how could anyone believe that an Advanced Alien race would leave one of their dead behind to be eaten or sodomized by a primitive race such as ourselves.


Well in our defense...we're not going to eat it if he fucks it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2011)

i don't think it's implausible that an alien scout dies due to some unforeseen circumstance.  surely an advanced operation like scouting another planet ( for whatever reason) can run into serious complications, just like the first international, intercontinental, and space travelers ran into serious complications.  

we discussed a topic about alien motives in a pretty good discussion in the philosophy section.  i concluded there is no such thing as advanced aliens, or they or in a diametrically polar position from us in the universe and can't be located.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well in our defense...we're not going to eat it if he fucks it.



Sir, your entree: Alienus per CrazyMoron Crepito. Bon appetite.


----------



## Evil (Apr 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well in our defense...we're not going to eat it if he fucks it.



That's a fuckin' lie and you know it. You'd eat regardless.

Edit: You sick, sick bastards.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't think it's implausible that an alien scout dies due to some unforeseen circumstance.  surely an advanced operation like scouting another planet ( for whatever reason) can run into serious complications, just like the first international, intercontinental, and space travelers ran into serious complications.
> 
> we discussed a topic about alien motives in a pretty good discussion in the philosophy section.  i concluded there is no such thing as advanced aliens, or they or in a diametrically polar position from us in the universe and can't be located.



Yeah, even with all that technology I doubt they wont make mistakes. A human astronaut could fly the space shuttle to the ISS but that doesn't mean he's perfect and he won't fuck up something or there won't be a malfunction.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't think it's implausible that an alien scout dies due to some unforeseen circumstance.  surely an advanced operation like scouting another planet ( for whatever reason) can run into serious complications, just like the first international, intercontinental, and space travelers ran into serious complications.
> 
> we discussed a topic about alien motives in a pretty good discussion in the philosophy section.  i concluded there is no such thing as advanced aliens, or they or in a diametrically polar position from us in the universe and can't be located.



Why not send an unmanned space ship on scounting missions? If you suspect any danger, you could send a robot.



soulnova said:


> Yeah, even with all that technology I doubt they wont make mistakes. A human astronaut could fly the space shuttle to the ISS but that doesn't mean he's perfect and he won't fuck up something or there won't be a malfunction.



How the hell can you even compare that? How many humans have been to space? How often have we been to space? Human technology is nothing compared to what such a species must have accomplished to travel so many lightyears.


----------



## abcd (Apr 19, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why not send an unmanned space ship on scounting missions? If you suspect any danger, you could send a robot.
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell can you even compare that? How many humans have been to space? How often have we been to space? Human technology is nothing compared to what such a species must have accomplished to travel so many lightyears.



You are going for absolutes here... We have been driving cars for more than 5 decades, yet there are accidents...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why not send an unmanned space ship on scounting missions? If you suspect any danger, you could send a robot.



that's reasonable, but one way or another they arrived at the point where it was time to put boots on the ground, and the venture failed for whatever reason.

I recall an article about nazis who were supposed to infiltrate and sabatoge american factories during ww2.  as soon as they arrived all their plans unraveled, cause of real simple logistical errors mind you, and they turned themselves in to authorities cause they're mission was hopeless.  best laid plans you know?

edit: article of


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well in our defense...we're not going to eat it if he fucks it.


 It's called cream filling.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 19, 2011)

abcd said:


> You are going for absolutes here... We have been driving cars for more than 5 decades, yet there are accidents...



So very few compared to how much we drive and those are mostly human error. It seems completely implausible that aliens would just let any boob drive a space ship around.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> that's reasonable, but one way or another they arrived at the point where it was time to put boots on the ground, and the venture failed for whatever reason.



That's nonsense, how could they have known what the atmosphere here is and whether or not they'd survive even stepping outside. Sending a drone to take samples and analyze them seems way more reasonable. Besides, that thing was completely naked on a planet it knows nothing about. That's not just improbably, that's suicidal. A species that's as retarded as the conspiracy nuts make it out to be would never master intergalactic travel.



> I recall an article about nazis who were supposed to infiltrate and sabatoge american factories during ww2.  as soon as they arrived all their plans unraveled, cause of real simple logistical errors mind you, and they turned themselves in to authorities cause they're mission was hopeless.  best laid plans you know?
> 
> edit: article of



Umm, that was an extremely desperate time for Germany during the war. I don't really see how that applies. There is no urgency or necessity for the aliens to get here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> So very few compared to how much we drive and those are mostly human error. It seems completely implausible that aliens would just let any boob drive a space ship around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't say the mission failed due to atmospheric conditions, there could have been a roving pack of wolves or bears or a hailstorm.  who knows why the supposed alien died, which i'm not even vouching for so calm down.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> How the hell can you even compare that? How many humans have been to space? How often have we been to space? Human technology is nothing compared to what such a species must have accomplished to travel so many lightyears.



And? Them capable of deep space travel doesn't mean their technology won't malfunction. Chimpanzee technology is nothing compared to human technology and that didn't stop two space shuttles from exploding. 


You seem to forget that "shit happens".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2011)

soulnova said:


> And? Them capable of deep space travel doesn't mean their technology won't malfunction. Chimpanzee technology is nothing compared to human technology and that didn't stop two space shuttles from exploding.
> 
> 
> You seem to forget that "shit happens".



yes, i agree, shit happens


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 19, 2011)

We do need to account for completely alien sensibilities here.  

Perhaps the alien was a criminal, and the ultimate punishment in their judicial system is to be fired at high speed into a primitive world so your corpse can be eaten and sodomised.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 19, 2011)

lets hope no advanced alien civilization finds us first else we'd go the way of aztecs when they first met the spanish


----------



## Evil (Apr 19, 2011)

soulnova said:


> And? Them capable of deep space travel doesn't mean their technology won't malfunction. Chimpanzee technology is nothing compared to human technology and that didn't stop two space shuttles from exploding.
> 
> 
> You seem to forget that "shit happens".



Two shuttle explosions out of how many missions? This with technology that it's still technically in it's infancy compared to the technology that would be required for interstellar travel. 

Yes, it's possible that an alien could crash and leave a body on our planet for someone to find in the middle of the woods. Just like it's also possible for the LHC to create a strangelet that converts the entire planet into strange matter.


----------



## Bender (Apr 19, 2011)

That's an alien? 





























Cool looks yummy. 



Let's eat it!


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 19, 2011)

> Someone has read Tim, Defender of the Earth!


Nah I haven't.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks like a mutated chicken.
> 
> 
> Anyway, are we supposed to believe that a race of super-advanced beings can learn how to travel at FTL speeds, but can't invent a decent jacket to stave off the cold?



Aztecs and Maya's had an advanced civilization, but they never invented guns or swords. Doesnt mean they were retarded

As for the lack of clothes, firstly: Maybe they have some unknown organ that regulate their temperature far more efficiently than us and secondly perhaps they dont share the same taboo's and social stigma about walking around naked publicly like humans do.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 19, 2011)

Cannot unsee.....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 19, 2011)

Azhra said:


> ^ Is that a serious question?
> 
> It's amazing how strikingly it resembles our stereotype.


Stereotypes exist for a reason. "Stereotypical" gray man alien wasn't just made up, that's just how most of the "witnesses" describes the aliens.

//HbS


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 19, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Aztecs and Maya's had an advanced civilization, but they never invented guns or swords. Doesnt mean they were retarded
> 
> As for the lack of clothes, firstly: Maybe they have some unknown organ that regulate their temperature far more efficiently than us and secondly perhaps they dont share the same taboo's and social stigma about walking around naked publicly like humans do.



It's not just about temperature, they're travelling to an entirely new planet. Have you seen an astronaut in a space suit? They would require some sort of clothing or protection, it seems impossible that they evolved specifically to travel through space and visit other planets.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet it tastes like chicken.


Saufsoldat said:


> It's not just about temperature, they're travelling to an entirely new planet. Have you seen an astronaut in a space suit? They would require some sort of clothing or protection, it seems impossible that they evolved specifically to travel through space and visit other planets.


You're thinking Earthly. Which is completly stupid, considering they're from another planet.

//HbS


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2011)

Warning to all midgets: put some clothes on before you die


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 19, 2011)

Seriously though why come here at all when you have unmanned probes that can give you far more information and are unlikely to ever be found?


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 19, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> It's not just about temperature, they're travelling to an entirely new planet. Have you seen an astronaut in a space suit? They would require some sort of clothing or protection, it seems impossible that they evolved specifically to travel through space and visit other planets.



How do you know they have never been here before? The alien could have been living for weeks in some highly advanced recompression chamber to acclimatize to our gravity conditions. Maybe they were also aware of the diseases we have here and were given vaccinations for it. 

Granted, its unlikely. But not totally impossible.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes but it's ridiculously unlikely given all the other more plausible things that could have happened.

It gets even more unlikely that this is even real.


----------



## Evil (Apr 19, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Seriously though why come here at all when you have unmanned probes that can give you far more information and are unlikely to ever be found?



Because they'd rather come here and die on some foreign planet leaving their naked bodies behind to be devoured or raped by people. Using sophisticated machinery that would not require them to take any risks is a stupid idea, and you should feel ashamed for suggesting such a thing.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 19, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> *Aztecs and Maya's had an advanced civilization, but they never invented guns or swords. Doesnt mean they were retarded*
> 
> As for the lack of clothes, firstly: Maybe they have some unknown organ that regulate their temperature far more efficiently than us and secondly perhaps they dont share the same taboo's and social stigma about walking around naked publicly like humans do.



With that being said is there a possibility on an advanced civilization solely focus on technological advancement and foregoing any need for weapons/war? 

All this talk is making me want to play civilization 4  (goes off to play )


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 19, 2011)

You're all thinking like humans think. Why in the world do you guys think aliens follow logic even slightly similar to ours?

//HbS


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> You're all thinking like humans think. Why in the world do you guys think aliens follow logic even slightly similar to ours?
> 
> //HbS



Because we're not the one dying on their planet.


//HB


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 19, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Aztecs and Maya's had an advanced civilization, but they never invented guns or swords. Doesnt mean they were retarded


I dunno, didn't at least one of those civilisations believe that human sacrifice was required in order to keep the sun coming up, or something to that effect?

That's at least a _little_ retarded. 

//BtG


----------



## hyakku (Apr 19, 2011)

Evil said:


> Because use of such technology would require practice, and it's more likely that an advanced civilization would spend time perfecting their technology than just jumping in a ship and using FTL travel to another solar system where they have absolutely no back up.



Why? Eventually someone has to take the plunge. Just like Columbus and lied ericson, your logic doesn't apply at all. Your assuming that they evolved linearly and are traveling in some material ship at a speed. They could be using quantum fucking entanglement, my point is that there is literally no evidence to lend credence toeither theory, a priori reasoning doesn't work when you don't even know if the content in question is or isn't comparable to something previously experienced, but Go ahead and believe you've got aliens all figured out.



> Actually, there are no better reasons to believe that.
> 
> Right now, we can hit Mars from the earth with fairly good accuracy. It stands to reason that a species with technology that is so advanced that they can perform intergalactic travel would have even better accuracy. On top of that they would have superior physical models of the universe, and computers with a greater accuracy giving them better predictive abilities.



Why? None of this is a guarantee, you just throw this out there. Aliens could be born in a nuclear plant cell like embryo for all we fucking know and just float through the galaxy aimlessly surviving on their own processes and this ones just fucked up and landed.




> That is incredibly unlikely, unless this was the closest planet to them. On top of that, they would be more likely to travel to uninhabited planets in their solar system or near their solar system before making a jump to a distant one like ours.



We could bethe closest planet to them. They could be in a dark planet within our solar system already. Perhaps they've already scouted them and found those other planets worthless, but encountered something unexpected when they sent the first explorer here. Again, my point wasnt to argue about fucking aliens, I don't really care about them, but to prove that any speculation people provide using inductive reasoning is fucking stupid and completely baseless in most cases when discussing alien life.



> Plus, what kind of idiot civilization would just randomly fire one of their own men into a wormhole when they don't even know what will happen? Do you think someone at NASA would do such an asinine thing? No, of course not, because that's fucking retarded.



Uh... We sent a man with three boat loads worth of mother fuckers to the edge of the world once just to see what was there. God you got dumber as this post went along. 



> We send out probes, like the Mars rover to make a survey.
> 
> If we were going to find something crashed on earth, it would be a probe, not an Alien body.



Their probes could be organic? Once again your assumptions are hilarious as if you've met aliens and know all about them.



> What's unreasonable is suggesting that a highly advanced civilization, capable of interstellar travel left one of their dead on a planet. Despite possessing technology that far surpasses anything we can conceive of.
> 
> Interstellar travel isn't just about being able to jump from one place to another, their are hundreds of different technologies that would have to advance for such a thing to be possible.



Are you fucking serious? maybe they just didn't like the guy. Maybe the fucker took a ship himself. Why you assume aliens have some weird, utopian super benevolent society where everyone is of one mind and loves each other is beyond me, but is once again, fucking stupid. Good day.

Edit: it comes down to the following. The argument isnt whether this is real, the point is that using inductive reasoning and a priori approaches to explain a previously uncaused event is impossible, it literally contradicts reason. To employ human logic on a life form that we are assuming is completely separate in logical, emotional and physical structure is to commit this error.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2011)

Evil said:


> Because _they'd rather come here and die on some foreign planet leaving their naked bodies behind to be devoured or raped by people. _Using sophisticated machinery that would not require them to take any risks is a stupid idea, and you should feel ashamed for suggesting such a thing.



Why are you so sure they care for what happens to their dead? If any, we started giving our dead some kind of burial for belief in the afterlife, souls, etc. I'm not entirely sure they would care the same for a dead body, although I believe they would try to retrieve it to avoid leaving evidence behind. *shrugs*


----------



## kazuri (Apr 19, 2011)

> Seriously though why come here at all when you have unmanned probes that can give you far more information and are unlikely to ever be found?



For all you or sauf knows that thing IS a probe. It might not have even crashed it could have been shot down by some other aliens.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2011)

kazuri said:


> For all you or sauf knows that thing IS a probe. It might not have even crashed it could have been shot down by some other aliens.



some kind of bio mechanical organic "rover",  the real aliens could be something that look completely different?  the possibilities are numerous.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 19, 2011)

> some kind of bio mechanical organic "rover", the real aliens could be something that look completely different? the possibilities are numerous.



There could be an infinite amount of explanations. Shit, it could have escaped from an underground research facility for all anyone knows.

I don't think its likely these things happened(or that it isn't a hoax for that matter) but its entirely possible, and trying to put yourself in the mind of an alien to try to guess what they would do is dumb.

Especially sauf, it's been explained to him many times that even humans like to investigave other parts of their planet, solarsystem, but he REPEATEDLY uses his little "why would they come all the way across the galaxy to study a backwater planet" He's an idiot.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 19, 2011)

ITT: People who think Stargate plotlines are real

//ER


----------



## kingcools (Apr 19, 2011)

fake, not even a good one


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 19, 2011)

R.i.p


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 19, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> ITT: People who think Stargate plotlines are real
> 
> //ER


That's a good point actually, didn't the Asgard allow themselves to die deliberately after spending generations accidentally cloning out all their genetic variability and gradually succumbing to the law of diminishing returns?

So this can't be real, all the Asgard were already dead years ago.  NICE TRY, RUSSIA. 

Oh...spoilers


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2011)

kazuri said:


> For all you or sauf knows that thing IS a probe. It might not have even crashed *it could have been shot down by some other aliens.*




Actually, that shouldn't be out of the question. If any, there might be indeed rival factions between them. In which case... we are fucked.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't need to see the video or read the article to know this is a hoax, fake, or really someone from mexcio trying ot sneak into Canada. :amazed


----------



## emROARS (Apr 19, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Actually, that shouldn't be out of the question. If any, there might be indeed rival factions between them. In which case... we are fucked.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 19, 2011)

Silly brian these asgard are clearly the ones from the Pegasus galaxy.


----------



## Bender (Apr 19, 2011)

Please don't broadcast this on TV. For all we know the alien's relatives are among us!


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Apr 19, 2011)

The body looked slimy and as if it were a new born alien...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Has this been debunked yet?

I'm no scientist and even I can tell it's a chicken. Or some other bird.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 19, 2011)

KFC truck was just passing by. Bumpy road. You know the rest of the story. 

//HbS


----------



## On and On (Apr 19, 2011)

shameless fake


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2011)

why does the world discriminate against midgets


----------



## velvet-prosthesis (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I saw this guy last week’s Saturday night movie session. What a coincidence.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 19, 2011)

better than the bigfoot videos.


----------



## TGC (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like he forgot to phone home before the crash...

This looks pretty fake to me.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Turns out, it's a bit less "Extra Terrestrial" and bit more


----------



## kazuri (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like the perfect government coverup to me.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 20, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Turns out, it's a bit less "Extra Terrestrial" and bit more



Yummy.


----------



## Bellville (Apr 20, 2011)

pretty cool prop.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 20, 2011)

That's fake as fake can get.


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2011)

So it turns out CTK was right about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

I was right.  CTK is wrong. Always.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 20, 2011)

Even if a real alien corpse was found, we'd never know. A story days later would come out revealing that it was a 'fake' and everyone would roll their eyes and go back to their lives. Except for conspiracy nuts, but who really believes them?


----------



## AmigoOne (Apr 20, 2011)

God the first few pages were so painful to read. All thanks to a few retarded members we have on this site.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 20, 2011)

I figured it was a fake. What are the odds that true extraterrestrial visitors would actually conform to our preconceived 'stereotypical alien anatomies'? Too good to be true, I say!


----------



## Cornbreesha (Apr 20, 2011)

ewww...do not want


----------



## Veriantor (Apr 20, 2011)

It looks real, it does make you wander if it is and what caused the UFO to crash and were.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 20, 2011)

Goes to show you how shitty Russia treats their guests. Paul lived a good life in America.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I figured it was a fake. What are the odds that true extraterrestrial visitors would actually conform to our preconceived 'stereotypical alien anatomies'? Too good to be true, I say!



But where would get this stereotypical alien anatomy image from?  Maybe...AN ALIEN LIFE FORM!


----------



## AmigoOne (Apr 20, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> But where would get this stereotypical alien anatomy image from?  Maybe...AN ALIEN LIFE FORM!



nice dude. watch the alien special on history channel?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> nice dude. watch the alien special on history channel?



Fuck yeah I did! 
I love that shit; some of it's a little... but it still blows my mind


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 20, 2011)

ok guys tell me that humans made these


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> ok guys tell me that humans made these



Humans instructed by ALIENS!  Who levels a mountain and makes a bunch of straight paths out of it for no reason???

"Hey guys, you wanna go make a giant monkey that can only be seen from outer space using only these stone tools I just picked up?"
"YES!"

Doubt it.  Aliens so did this.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> ok guys tell me that humans made these



I think a better question would be, why would aliens?

But to answer your first very-easy-to-find-answers-to question; 




*Spoiler*: __ 





> In any case, one does not need a very sophisticated technology to create large figures, geometrical shapes, and straight lines, as has been shown by the creators of so-called crop circles. The Nazca probably used grids for their giant geoglyphs, as their weavers did for their elaborate designs and patterns. The most difficult part of the project would have been moving all the stones and earth to reveal the lighter subsoil. There really is nothing mysterious about how the Nazca created their lines and figures.
> 
> Some think it is mysterious that the figures have remained intact for so many hundreds of years. However, the geology of the area solves that mystery.
> 
> Stones (not sand) comprise the desert surface. Rusted by humidity, their darkened color increases heat absorption. The resulting cushion of warm surface air acts as a buffer against the wind; while minerals in the soil help to solidify the stones. On the "desert pavement" thus created in this dry, rainless environment, erosion is practically nil - making for remarkable preservation of the markings









*Spoiler*: __ 





> *How were they built? The lines were apparently made by brushing away the reddish, iron oxide covered pebbles that compose the desert surface and uncovering the white colored sand underneath. In most places wind, rain and erosion would quickly remove all traces of this within a few years. At Nazca, though, the lines have been preserved because it is such a windless, dry and isolated location.*
> 
> A writer by the name of Jim Woodman believes that the lines and figures could not have been made without somebody in the air to direct the operations. "You simply can't see anything from ground level," states Woodman. "You can't appreciate any of it from anywhere except from above. You can't tell me the Nazca builders would have gone to the monumental efforts they did without ever being able to see it."
> 
> ...






And in this link is a group that was able to easily re-create the formations using only the technique's and technology available to the people at the time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Maria Reiche thought that the Nazca artists prepared preliminary drawings on small six-foot-square plots, some of which are still visible near some of the larger figures.  The drawings were then subdivided into small sections, to be transposed onto the desert on a larger scale.  Lines could easily have been formed by stretching a rope between two posts.  A rope radiating from a central point could be used to create arcs and circles.  In fact, the remains of posts have been discovered[5], as well as holes in the centre of circles.  But their skilled use of relative positioning puzzled Maria.  In her book she wrote, "Ancient Peruvians must have had instruments and equipment which we ignore and which together with ancient knowledge were buried and hidden from they eyes of the conquerors as the one treasure which was not to be surrendered." [6]
> 
> Maybe it wasn't so difficult after all?  In 1981, volunteers from the Earthwatch organization had a go at it.  Evan Hadingham, author of Lines of the Mountain Gods, participated and described the process:
> 
> ...







Seriously, this took me typing "how were the nazca line made" into google to find. Which makes me seriously question how hard you're looking for actual answers to these question, instead of only paying attention to the "evidence" that will back up what you choose to believe and ignoring the rest.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 20, 2011)

For further reading:



That's an article written by the fella that recreated the 440-foot condor, covering a few points and going into a little more detail with how he did it.  There's a picture of the remake near the bottom.  It's pretty neat!


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2011)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> For further reading:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an article written by the fella that recreated the 440-foot condor, covering a few points and going into a little more detail with how he did it.  There's a picture of the remake near the bottom.  It's pretty neat!



That's cool that he did that.  There is a guy in Michigan who is building his own "Stone Henge" replica in his back yard or something, he's got videos on youtube and it's cool to watch him move giant stones by himself using stone tools he's fashioned.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 20, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> But where would get this stereotypical alien anatomy image from?  Maybe...AN ALIEN LIFE FORM!


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 20, 2011)

Clearly not a cave painting of an alien life form. 

Though it may have been inspired by one 

Nazi schmazi they hated jews but they loved aliens.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 21, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> Clearly not a cave painting of an alien life form.
> 
> Though it may have been inspired by one
> 
> Nazi schmazi they hated jews but they loved aliens.



It's a painting just like the ones you posted, if some retard from an anti-historical tv channel sees it in about 2000 years, he might come to the conclusion that it's an alien and he has to make up shit about it and tell it to the world.

Kind of like what happened on that ancient alien show.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> It's a painting just like the ones you posted, if some retard from an anti-historical tv channel sees it in about 2000 years, he might come to the conclusion that it's an alien and he has to make up shit about it and tell it to the world.
> 
> Kind of like what happened on that ancient alien show.



Obviously,  it was inspired by an alien.  But aliens will probably wipe out our past when they decide to take over planet earth.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 21, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> *Obviously*,  it was inspired by an alien.  But aliens will probably wipe out our past when they decide to take over planet earth.



Just how obvious is that? About as obvious as something that has absolutely no evidence to back it up can be, I presume?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 21, 2011)

As obvious as your lack of humor.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 21, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I think a better question would be, why would aliens?
> 
> But to answer your first very-easy-to-find-answers-to question;
> 
> ...


I like how they made a tl dr article just to try to explain aliens did not make it.
I also like how they didnt explain how the chopped the top of the mountains and more, how these things remained intact for over thousands of years.

Still cool story by the way.

Also explain me the stonehenge and the easter island statues please.
And  why they point towards the same very location in the sky.


----------



## Soups (Apr 21, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I like how they made a tl dr article just to try to explain aliens did not make it.
> I also like how they didnt explain how the chopped the top of the mountains and more, how these things remained intact for over thousands of years.
> 
> Still cool story by the way.
> ...



you are aware that the current arrangement on easter island is the result of modern archaelogical work and is not where they stood when they were first built?  Also what is there to explain in the monuments themselves? nothing is there. Stonehenge is clearly achievable. And the moai statues are even easier to explain to be frank. the quarry they get the rock from is on the bloody island for god sake. then they drag them into position with couple of hundred slaves. Simply because you lack the imagination of some primitive cultures, doesnt mean you should instantly explain it with a far less reasonable excuse. bizzare.

You cant counter someones point by saying TL DR then say cool story bro. considering your the one spouting outlandish idiotic nonsense shouldnt it be you who has insurmountable evidence, not the other way round.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 21, 2011)

Soups said:


> you are aware that the current arrangement on easter island is the result of modern archaelogical work and is not where they stood when they were first built?  Also what is there to explain in the monuments themselves? nothing is there. Stonehenge is clearly achievable. And the moai statues are even easier to explain to be frank. the quarry they get the rock from is on the bloody island for god sake. then they drag them into position with couple of hundred slaves. Simply because you lack the imagination of some primitive cultures, doesnt mean you should instantly explain it with a far less reasonable excuse. bizzare.
> 
> You cant counter someones point by saying TL DR then say cool story bro. considering your the one spouting outlandish idiotic nonsense shouldnt it be you who has insurmountable evidence, not the other way round.



Yeah this is why I don't argue with people about this.
First because when I try to explain something using common sense, people try to using a common explanation and try to prove aliens do not exist but they don't realize they are picking up always the most incredible and unnusual ways to solve something that is evident by itself and they always come up with methods that are even more peculiar then just accepting the possibility aliens took part in it.

You know this argument pertty much won't go to anywhere until aliens arrive on earth again and look at all the explaining and scientific garbage and have a laugh at it.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 21, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah this is why I don't argue with people about this.
> First because when I try to explain something using common sense, people try to using a common explanation and try to prove aliens do not exist but they don't realize they are picking up always the most incredible and unnusual ways to solve something that is evident by itself and they always come up with methods that are even more peculiar then just accepting the possibility aliens took part in it.
> 
> You know this argument pertty much won't go to anywhere until aliens arrive on earth again and look at all the explaining and scientific garbage and have a laugh at it.



Wow, just... wow. I really have no way to respond to something so stupid.  

So, you're basically using the polar opposite of Occam's Razor to prove your point.  What should we call it, *Macco's Razor*: The explanation that makes most unsupported assumptions is the most likely.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Apr 22, 2011)

I gor a plastic alien doll, it looks like the one in the video.
 FAKE


----------



## Chimichaunga (Apr 23, 2011)

Im pretty sure this was admitted fake


----------



## Chimichaunga (Apr 23, 2011)

This was admitted fake i think


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 24, 2011)

actually this *IS* admitted fake. it was kFC chiken and whole grain bread shaped into a nasty looking alien


----------



## kazuri (Apr 24, 2011)

It's possible to lie about aliens but not lie about hoaxing.


----------



## blax (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool video but I seriously doubt it's authenticity...


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2011)

Its a hoax. The guy admitted to it. The Alien was actually made out of a dead chicken and some rubber cosmetics and tape.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Its a hoax. The guy admitted to it. The Alien was actually made out of a dead chicken and some rubber cosmetics and tape.



This guy also said he found a dead alien. Should we really believe anything he says?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Now children tell me something,

Who looks dumb now?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 24, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Now children tell me something,
> 
> Who looks dumb now?



The furries ?


----------



## Talon. (Apr 24, 2011)

I dunno...this looks kinda real...but i just dont know...its wierd.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2011)

> The furries ?


*kicks you in the head*

Wrong answer little elim.

Anyone else?


----------

